# Router Jigs and Templates



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen this book?
Router Jigs and Templates : Guided Routing for Perfect Project Building by Anthony Bailey (2012, Paperback)


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'Day Larry,
According to Amazon, it's not released until Feb 2013.
The Amazon page below is suggesting you need to "pre-order".
I hope that's some help.
Cheers, crowie

Amazon.com: Router Jigs & Templates: Guided Routing for Perfect Project Building (9781861088888): Anthony Bailey: Books


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, spend some time reading the tutorials in the sticky threads.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

The book is listed on Amazon as a pre-order item w/ a publication date given there being February 2013; now the publisher is the Guild of Master Craftsman across the pond, so maybe our Brit members can 'chime in' for you -


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dave

The book was published over here earlier this year. I haven't seen it, and the only review I can find (also on Amazon), isn't brilliant

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

By the cover on the book it looks like just one more of the lame books on jigs and templates.. 

" rated at 2 stars,the book is only 50 pages long,,,,Disappointed, 2 May 2012
By 
Bdg - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: Router Jigs & Templates (Paperback)

As I said in the title, I was expecting somewhat more from Antony Bailey. His first book, Routing for beginners I found excellent. In this effort, the first 50 pages are a waste of time. One doesn't buy a book on jigs and templates to have 30% on router basics. "

==


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I was going to look and see if I could find a used copy listed, cheap, somewhere, 'cause there's no way I'm going to buy a new book without thumbing thru it first. Minor bummer it's not out yet.

No real loss to me tho, I've not seen much of anything along those lines I can apply to what I do anyway. I design and make all the jigs & templates I use, no prob. In fact am in the final stages of figuring how to make Jig to hold a piece to be routed into an octagon, with no tape, nails, etc., needed. Just need to make a pefect octagon to get started on it. Same principle can be used for other shapes too, including possibly circles, it's just making the first perfect example that is the real PITA part. No plans for any of this stuff, it's all in the head.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I was going to look and see if I could find a used copy listed, cheap, somewhere, 'cause there's no way I'm going to buy a new book without thumbing thru it first. Minor bummer it's not out yet


Even here in the UK, where it is out, I think that you'd struggle to get a s/h copy so early in the life of the book

Regards

Phil


----------

